# BIOS ROM Checksum error MS-6577



## Zarcc (Feb 7, 2008)

Hardware:
* Presario SR1110NX
* Mother board - MS-6577 v4.1.

Issue:
* On boot-up the operator recieves the error message ROM BIOS Checksum error or BIOS ROM Checksum error.
* Award BootBlock Bios v1.0 is pulled up on the screen
* Can access A drive and nothing else
* Replacing the battery didn't work

Questions:
* Where can I get the files and how can I use them to reflash the BIOS?
* What are other problems to consider in trying to fix this?
* What would be the best course of action if the computers only main function is to run accounting software, internet, and word processor tools?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Check the motherboard over very carefully look at the capacitors for buldged or leaking tops, this was a issue with these boards, if they exist the motherboard is bad.

Here's some pics of what to look for

http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5


----------



## Zarcc (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't see any thing wrong with them. I've also checked for loose parts, cards, and everything is secure. As far as my inexperted mind can tell, there is nothing wrong with the board.

It has onboard video so that is a bit odd to check.

Nothing was added or removed from this machine.

It has a Giovani v3.11.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Positive on the error message? 
ROM BIOS Checksum error or BIOS ROM Checksum error


or this error message
System CMOS checksum bad - Default configuration used

. Press and hold F1 for a few seconds to open the BIOS Setup.

. Press F5 for a few seconds, choose YES, and then press Enter to load the BIOS defaults. (Use the arrow keys to choose YES, if necessary.)

. Press F10 for a few seconds, choose YES, and then press Enter to exit the BIOS Setup and save your changes. (Use the arrow keys to choose YES, if necessary.)

. Press Enter to confirm the save.

. If you see a System Settings Change message prompting you to restart your PC, click YES to restart the PC again.


----------



## Zarcc (Feb 7, 2008)

Positive on the error message. I can't access anything more than a floppy drive. 

Awarded Bootblock BIOS 1.0

ROM Checksum error

Insert system disk

Is roughly what it looks like.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

try pressing delete, F1, enter bios setup / set preferences.. save exit.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the cable has not come loose on the hard drive
check you can see the hard drive listed in the bios
d/l and run the h/drive maker diognostic utility on the hard drive


----------



## Zarcc (Feb 7, 2008)

It seems that I have missed explained the problem.

I can't access BIOS.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Was the pc's bios flashed before this error message occures? if the answer is no try installing new cmos battery.


----------



## Zarcc (Feb 7, 2008)

Issue:
* On boot-up the operator recieves the error message ROM BIOS Checksum error or BIOS ROM Checksum error.
* Award BootBlock Bios v1.0 is pulled up on the screen
* Can access A drive and nothing else
* Replacing the battery didn't work


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you cleared the cmos by removing the motherboard battery with the machine unpluged for 15 minutes?

If that don't work you have corrupt bios but seeing as you can access the floppy there is hope, check the compaq/hp website for a bios update you will need to accomplish the update using the floppy but I suspect compaq will only update through windows and not provide a flash tool to do it with a floppy


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

1. Download bios on your desktop.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...d=450249&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=228#120

2. Download unzip program

http://www.download.com/3001-2250_4-10745708.html?spi=1907c9ea7b9c494f76a282e18995ddb9?idl=n

3. Create folder on your desktop, use unzip program extract files in the temp folder you created., in that folder you will find "bios.rom" 

4. Rename "bios rom" file to AMIBOOT.ROM

5.With a formatted floppy disk copy AMIBOOT.ROM to the floppy disk, follow these directions:



Instructions for manually initiating Boot Block Recovery from Floppy Disk: 

1. Insert the floppy disk with the new BIOS file in the root directory into drive A:. In most cases the file must be named AMIBOOT.ROM for the recovery process to load the file. However, this filename may differ from one product to another. Please consult the system motherboard documentation for more information. 

2. Press and hold the <Ctrl> and <Home>8 keys down while turning the power on. Continue to hold the <Ctrl> and <Home> keys down until the access light on the floppy drive comes on. It may take a few seconds or more before this light turns on. 

3. Release the <Ctrl> and <Home> keys. AMIBIOS issues a series of beep codes9 that indicate that the system BIOS ROM file is being updated. There will also be a progress dialog displayed on the screen after the file has been loaded. 

4. When the flash ROM has successfully been programmed, the computer will reboot. Please do not interrupt the BIOS flash process until it has fully completed. 

One function of the AMIBIOS Boot Block code it to test the integrity of the BIOS image in flash memory. If AMIBIOS8 Boot Block code detects a problem with the BIOS image, Boot Block recovery will automatically be initiated. This condition will be indicated using a series of beep codes9.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job scapedriver, that should work


----------



## Zarcc (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Scape, I'll give this a try hopefully this afternoon if I can get to that part of town.


----------

